# Realtek GBe LAN(onboard) not detected!



## kg11sgbg (May 16, 2012)

Friends,my PC motherboard is TA785GE 128M from BIOSTAR.

Everything is functional,but the Realtek GBe (*RTL8111DL*) -10/100/1000 Controller(onboard) *LAN* is undetected even in BIOS.
The RJ-45 port  lights on it's LED as *yellow/amber*,the moment I switch on the UPS power.
The light remains on even if the PC is not started,but goes off when the UPS is switched off.

It was a year back,the Realtek LAN(RTL8111DL) was working perfectly.
May be after BIOS upgrading to 88GCO701,it had stopped working.

I downloaded and installed the On-board LAN drivers (version 7.040.0126.2011),from BIOSTAR web-site itself,for Windows -7(64bit),but the Realtek LAN is simply not working.

The message it is giving during successful installation of drivers is:--->

*"The RealTek Network Adapter/Controller was not found. 
If Deep Sleep Mode is enabled Please Plug the Cable" *

Presently, since the problem started I am using D-LINK* DFE-520TX* in one of the PCI slot for net connection.

How do I enable the onboard Realtek RTL8111DL - 10/100/1000 Controller LAN module?

HELP


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 17, 2012)

Awaiting for an answer...

If the mods think,the thread is irrelevant,then please close the thread and also disable/deactivate  me(my Profile) from the Forum.

Thank you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2012)

^^take it easy.anyway if something is not detected in BIOS then 99% chance it is hardware error which can not be solved by owner/user.take it to a service center.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2012)

But the LED  light of the Realtek PCIe NIC controller(RTL8111DL)glows when I switch on the UPS.
The color of the LED light is yellow/amber.
The MAC address (RTL8111DL)used to appear in the BIOS sub-menu,but now the statement is 
Mac ID address : _none_

How to enable the MAC address?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2012)

that is what i was talking about.you can't do any operation on a hardware device which is not detected in bios.even assuming that mac address got corrupted during bios update & there is no physical damage to onboard lan you still need to take it to service center where they have the tools/softwares to fix this & if this is a case of physical damage then nothing can be done.only thing you can do is roll back the bios version but even that is not without risk.so in short either take mobo to service center or continue using pci nic card.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

@ OP - try rolling back the bios to previous bios version if you are not facing any major issue with old bios ( less risky than handling a working mobo to service center people ) but if the mobos LAN chip has gone bad ( which seems to be ) you need to RMA the mobo or else stick with the pci lan card.


----------



## veddotcom (May 28, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> *"The RealTek Network Adapter/Controller was not found.
> If Deep Sleep Mode is enabled Please Plug the Cable" *



Plug the RJ-45 Connector to something so that LED Light glows and then Install the driver. I am not sure it will work but just give it a shot.


----------



## sunnyhj (Jun 6, 2012)

Dude here's the answer  
If deep sleep mode is enabled Please plug the cable. - AnandTech Forums

unplug and wait for 10-15 minutes.. plug n power on..try installing drivers again.. hope this helps..My friends having the same problem with his laptop. Told him to do the same(remove battery)

also here's someone posted in Tom's hardware forum

'I signed up to post this because I was having problems with my network adapter. It is a rudimentary fix but it worked for me. 

It would appear that when the pc goes into deep sleep sometimes the adapter simply doesnt "wake-up". After fiddling with software and drivers for an hour I just shut it down, unplugged it, pulled out the RAM and MOBO battery, put it back in, reconfirmed the cpu settings in the BIOS and booted......worked great. 

Hopefully this will help people skimming through this forum looking to fix their Gigabyte Network Adapter."


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

Lan chip on OP's mobo is not even detecting by the bios anymore - so it's more of a hardware failure issue rather than which can be solved with driver/tweaks - so if Op needs to fix it he needs to RMA the mobo and it's been a long time since Op has last answered in this thread - so this thread will remain closed for the time being unless Op needs it to be opened again.


----------

